# Hedgie is shaking herself, hyper, and a grouch



## XxSoulShotsxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Lately, I decided to spruce up the cage a little. I bought my Hedgie, Pepsi, A ferret ocotoplay thing to use as her house and some nesting material. I bought a $20 bag of Carefresh Natural. Added the new items, cleaned the cage, everything seemed fine.

These symptoms started last night.

She has been shaking herself frequently as to clear dust out of her quills (Every 7 seconds or so) She may even be scratching, Really hyper like when I try to pick her up, shes absolutely pissed which isn't normal, shes usually sweet! Also, when I set her down, she makes it her sole purpose in life to get away from me. This isn't normal. usually she just sits there and cuddles (or goes up my pantleg). Absolutely goes nuts when I put her in her cage (SPRINTING to get to her house). Shes 1 yr 2 months old. Cage is warm, bedding fresh, shes clean, but I'm worried. I Don't think shes quilling. I think it may be Mites, but not too sure as I did the black paper rub test and saw no white dots.

Thoughts? Do I need to go to the vet? I will try to post some more info and updates after I get home from school 
tomorrow.

I'm really worried!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Help! Hedgehog is acting weird!*

It could be mites or an allergy to bedding. Use fleece instead.


----------



## XxSoulShotsxX (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Help! Hedgehog is acting weird!*



momIImany said:


> It could be mites or an allergy to bedding. Use fleece instead.


What will I need to do for mites? I don't think shes allergic because I've had the bedding in there for about a week with no problems.


----------



## XxSoulShotsxX (Jan 8, 2013)

UPDATE!!!: She is scratching and shaking herself.


Gonna do a vet trip tomorrow or this weekend If possible.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It sounds like she's being bothered by mites. Taking her to the vet is the right thing to do. They might want to do a skin scraping but alot of time those come out negative even if the hedgie has mites. I would just ask for some Revolution to treat her with. It won't hurt her even if she ends up not having mites. Don't let the vet use Ivermectin on your hedgie, its not safe for them.


----------



## XxSoulShotsxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Alright, I'm taking her to the vet. How much is Revolution and a Skin scraping usually?


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

What kind of bedding did you have her on before? Has she always been on CareFresh? That is what I use and I have never seen my hedge freak out that way. I wonder if she just does not like the change?

What did the vet say? I would think they could see mites crawling around under a microscope if they knocked her out w/ gas.
All that might cost around $75 or so, but if your hedgie has not been to the vet before it is probably a good idea anyway.

I could see them with a hand lens when my previous hedgie had them. Revolution is cheap. ($10 or so). I got it from 1-800-pet meds. Use the kitten sized tube and you just put one small drop between the shoulder blades and one on the rump also if she's big. (not sure what size needs 2 drops) but anyway, it might not be mites, so 
Let us know,
Susan H.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm not even sure I would bother with a skin scrape, a lot of times you get a false negative if the area they scrap doesn't have any mites there at that moment. I would just see if the vet would treat with revolution.


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

How is your hedgie? I know Auri didn't much care for the carefresh, but loooves her fleece lining now. She was scratching a lot with it, but also because of winter, the air is super dry, so that could be causing big time dry skin - is it possible she is quilling?


----------



## XxSoulShotsxX (Jan 8, 2013)

False alarm. She was alleric (I took it out and she stopped showing symptoms) to a chew toy I put In there for ferrets. She has always been on carefresh because she did not like aspen. Going to change to fleece. Shes fine now and doing well


----------

